# iPod mini install



## kdfgti (Mar 7, 2002)

This is still a work in progress but I thought i would share what I have so far. The tools used for this were: Two flat head screw drivers. A Dremel or similar tool. A cutting wheel for the tool. 
I wanted to incorparte my ipod mini into my VW with somewhat of a stealth appreance. I decieded to use the car's cupholder because of it's location and ability to retract out of sight. My orginal intention was to bond the mini's belt clip into the cup holder, but this did not work because of clearence.However the mini's belt clip attachs easily and firmly to lower section of the cup holer ( the part where the can/cup bottom would be supported).With this in mind we came up with a second idea still incorparating the clip and here it is.


























After living with this for a week I'm pretty happy with the results. The only thing I will change about the install is that I will reduce the size of the side arms. The arms need to be reduced so the tray will slide all the way back into the dash. 

_Modified by kdfgti at 12:35 AM 2-12-2005_


_Modified by kdfgti at 12:39 AM 2-12-2005_


----------



## hman (Jun 27, 2001)

*Re: iPod mini install (kdfgti)*

Are you wearing Moccasins?


----------



## CanadianTDI (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: iPod mini install (hman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hman* »_Are you wearing Moccasins?









haha... I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Tiedran (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: iPod mini install (kdfgti)*

I have the same slippers! lol


----------



## kdfgti (Mar 7, 2002)

Man, and I was just thinking "I hope they don't rip on my shoes". But hey I like em, they are soft.


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: iPod mini install (Tiedran)*

Or you could have just bought one of these: http://store.apple.com/1-800-M....0.13


----------



## Ferris Buehler (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: iPod mini install (kdfgti)*

I was going to do that the same way if I ever got an IPOD.
But why did you take out both holders, IMO I would have kept one there and put the pod on one side.


----------



## kdfgti (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: iPod mini install (Ferris Buehler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ferris Buehler* »_I was going to do that the same way if I ever got an IPOD.
But why did you take out both holders, IMO I would have kept one there and put the pod on one side.

we thought about it and it will work. I just didn't want to risk liquid spilling all over the pod. I may go to the junk yard and make one with a one sided cup holder as well.


----------



## kdfgti (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: iPod mini install (uv23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uv23* »_Or you could have just bought one of these: http://store.apple.com/1-800-M....0.13









I thought about that as well. But I wanted to be able 
a.save space
b.keep a stock look by making it retractable
c. save money because Im poor








I like it because i just unclip it from the car and it's ready to go. I can list to the same song in and out of my car by unpluging one jack for another.


_Modified by kdfgti at 5:14 AM 2-12-2005_


----------



## gymflint (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: iPod mini install (kdfgti)*

Some where in this vortex I read about a guy who rigged his ipod up to the Vw cd changer. It was pretty slick. Maybe a search wouold show it.
Wait till people start putting the mac mini computer in their cars.


----------



## kdfgti (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah the mac mini would fit nice in the glove box.


----------



## borajake (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: (kdfgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kdfgti* »_Man, and I was just thinking "I hope they don't rip on my shoes". But hey I like em, they are soft.

Right on man. I got a pair too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

